# التعدين فى السودان



## بابكريحى (25 فبراير 2011)

*التركيبة الجيولوجية:




*
الدراسات الجيولوجية التي تمت حتى الآن أظهرت تنوعاً واسعاً في جيولوجية السودان من حيث البنيات الصخرية والتركيبية والتكوينية وعلى ضوء ذلك يمكن تقسيم الجيولوجيا العامة للسودان من حيث التكوينات الصخرية الى قسمين رئيسيين هما: 
1. الصخور الرسوبية.​2. الصخور القاعدية .
​ ​*الصخور الرسوبية: *

تتكون من مجموعتين هما رسوبيات الحجر الرملي النوبي Nubian Sandstone  ورسوبيات أم روابة Umm Ruwaba Formation. هذه التكوينات ذات أهمية إقتصادية كبيرة حيث أنها تحتوي على مخزون عالٍ من المياه الجوفية والمواد الهيدروكربونية والمعادن الصناعية . 
صخور القاعدة تغطي مساحات واسعة من سطح السودان قد تصل إلى 60% تنتشر في المنطقة الواقعة بين نهر النيل والبحر الأحمر كذلك تظهر في منطقة جبال النوبة وتمتد شمالاً حتى وادي هور وكذلك تظهر في أقصى غرب السودان وبالمثل في جنوب السودان. وهذه الصخور تحتوي على المكامن الرئيسية للمعادن ولهذا السبب حظيت بدراسات وافية . 

*الـذهـب: *

عرف السودان إستخراج وإستغلال الذهب منذ العهد الفرعوني والتركي وذلك على الطريقة التقليدية بمناطق نهر النيل والنيل الأزرق وشمال السودان. المواقع القديمة المكتشفة بهذه المناطق حوالي 120 موقعاً.
يوجد فى منطقة المزروب والتى اثبت وجود شواهد قوسانية تحتوى على معدن الذهب والمعادن المصاحبة له . وقد اجريت دراسات جيوفيزيائية فى مساحة تقدر بحوالى 13.5 كيلو متر مربع بطول 4.5 كلم (شمال / جنوب) وعرض 3 كلم (شرق / غرب) . وقد أثبتت هذه الدراسات وجود امتدادات للشواهد القوسانية فى أعماق تصل الى 150 متر داخل الارض . كما تم اكتشاف معدن الذهب والمعادن المصاحبة له فى مربع (5) بشمال شرق السودان بين خطى عرض (00` - 21ْ، 00` - 20ْ ) وخطى طول (15` -35ْ ، 30` - 34ْ) شرقا . ويصل متوسط فلز الذهب فى التربة ورواسب الخيران الى 300 و 600 جزء فى المليون على التوالى . 
 أثبتت الدراسات والأبحاث الجيولوجية وجود الذهب في مناطق عديدة من القطر تشمل جبال البحر الأحمر وجنوب النيل الأزرق وشمال السودان (من حلفا شمالاً حتى عطبرة شرق وغرب النيل) وشمال وجنوب كردفان وجنوب دارفور وفي مناطق متفرقة من البلاد.
يتمعدن الذهب في السودان في ثلاثة أنواع من الصخور:-

*· صخور الشيست:*

الناتجة من تحول الصخور البركانية والرسوبية التي ترجع إلى العصر البروتوزوي المتأخر في شكل عروق المرو بمصاحبة بعض المعادن مثل النحاس والزنك والحديد ويوجد بهذه الطريقة في شرق وشمال وجنوب السودان. 

*· القوسان **Gossan** :*

وقد اكتشف في منطقة الأرياب بجبال البحر الأحمر. والذهب في هذه المنطقة ذو تركيزات عالية تصل في بعض الأماكن إلى 100جم/طن. فى طبقات السليكابارايت Silica Barite. ولقد بلغ الانتاج فى عام 2003م حوالى 5106 كيلو جرام ذهب و2844 كيلوجرام فضة من منطقة الارياب بجبال البحر الاحمر، ولقد أكتشف حديثا بجبال النوبة.

*· الذهب الرسوبي:*

 هذا النوع يتم استغلاله على امتداد نهر النيل وروافده خاصة النيل الأزرق بواسطة الأهالي يستعملون في ذلك الطرق التقليدية وأيضاً الحال في شمال السودان.
 وقد قامت الهيئة العامة للأبحاث الجيولوجية في السنوات العشر الأخيرة بالتركيز على التنقيب عن الذهب بالإضافة إلى معادن أخرى إستراتيجية، وقد تم اكتشاف مواقع جديدة لتمعدن الذهب في ولايات نهر النيل والشمالية والبحر الأحمر وجبال النوبة والنيل الأزرق. 
 وفي ضوء المعلومات المتوفرة لدى الهيئة عن أماكن تمعدن الذهب فقد قامت بتقسيم المنطقة المحصورة بين البحر الأحمر والنيل إلى مربعات امتياز (Concession Blocks) والتي تبين مناطق الإمتياز التي منحت بالفعل والأخرى التي في طور المفاوضات.

*الكـروم:*

بدأ العمل في تعدين الكروم من السبعينات ويتم إنتاجه حالياً في منطقة الأنقسنا بولاية النيل الأزرق ويقدر الإحتياطي بحوالي مليوني طن وبنسبة تركيز تصل إلى 48-60% في حالة الكروم عالي الجودة. 
توجد كميات اقتصادية من الكروم ضمن صخور الاوفيوليت فى منطقة الكرمك – قيسان . أهم الرواسب موجودة بكتلة الانقسنا تجمعت بواسطة الدوينيت فى عمق تكتونية معقد الدوينت والهارزبيرجيت فى الجزء الغربى للكتلة . وتعددت اشكال رواسب الكرومايت أهمها :
 العدسى الشكل .
 الشريطى الشكل او المتطبق .
 كذلك هناك عدة مناطق يوجد بها الكروم وهى : منطقة اونيب ، اوشيب وجبل راهب وكلها تتشابه ما عدا بعض الاختلافات الطفيفة. كذلك تمت اكتشافات جديدة في منطقة البحر الأحمر وجبال النوبة والولاية الشمالية – ومن الشركات الرائدة في إنتاج الكروم: 
 شركة أعمال التعدين المتقدمة.
 شركة أعمال النيلين للتعدين.
 شركة كرومكو للتعدين.
 شركة رضا الهندسية للتعدين.
ويوجد حالياً مخزون من الكروم بالبلاد يقدر بحوالي 50.000 طن.

*النحـاس: *

يوجد النحاس بمناطق غرب السودان وجبال البحر الأحمر، وقد قامت أخيراً شركة بيلتون سودان بإجراء دراسات إضافية بمنطقة حفرة النحاس. أكدت ما هو معلوم مسبقاً عن نمط التمعدن واعطت مؤشرات مهمة عن الذهب بالمنطقة.
أما ولاية البحر الأحمر فقد أثبتت الدراسات وجود كبريتدات النحاس والرصاص والزنك بمنطقة أبو سمر وأن نسبة الإحتياطي تتزايد بالعمق. 

*المـانجنيز: *

يوجد خام المنجنيز في البحر الأحمر والشمالية وجنوب السودان وتتراوح نسبة التمعدن في منطقة البحر الأحمر بين 47-50% أما في شمال السودان فإن نسبة التمعدن تصل إلى 40% وقد قامت شركة معادن الوادي بتصدير 1.100 طن إلى السعودية خلال العام 1999م، كما وأن هنالك بعض الشركات دخلت هذا المجال ويتوقع أن تنتج قريباً.

*الأسبستـوس: *

يوجد خام الأسبستوس في منطقة الفاو حيث يقدر الإحتياطي بحوالي 16.200.000 طن بنسبة ألياف 2.7% أما في منطقة قلع النحل فيقدر الإحتياطي بحوالي 4.050.000 طن وبنسبة ألياف مستخلصة 1.75%.

*الماجنـزايت: *

قدر خام الماجنزايت بجبال النوبة في منطقة جبل أم كتيرات بحوالي 10 ملايين طن. أما في منطقة قلع النحل فقد قدر الإحتياطي بحوالي 20 مليون طن. وأيضاً بالنسبة لجبال البحر الأحمر فإن الإحتياطي يقدر بـ500.000 طن بنسبة 37% أكسيد ماغنسيوم. 

*الجبـص:*

ينتشر الجبص بمنطقة البحر الأحمر بالقرب من الساحل خاصة بمنطقة بير أيت شمال بورتسودان ويقدر الإحتياطي المؤكد بحوالي 220 مليون طن وهو من النوع العالي الجودة وينتج حالياً لسد احتياجات البناء وصناعة الأسمنت بالبلاد. ولقد بلغ الانتاج فى عام 2003م حوالى 13304 طن.:

*التـلك: *

يوجد التلك بمناطق قلع النحل وقد قدر الاحتياطي بحوالي 25 مليون طن بنسبة 49.5% تالك و41.5% ماجنزايت كذلك يوجد في منطقة جبال الأنقسنا بولاية النيل الأزرق وبجبال البحر الأحمر بمحافظة حلايب وجبال النوبة، وبربر وأخيراً اكتشف في منطقة البطانة وجبل راهب في شمال غرب البلاد.

*المايـكا: *

توجد المايكا بولاية نهر النيل غرب الشريك من نوع المسكوفايت ويقدر الاحتياطي في هذه المنطقة بحوالي 147378 طن، ولقد تم انتاج 700 طن حتى عام 1971م.

*الملـح: *

يستخرج الملح من البحر الأحمر بكميات تكفي حالياً الاستهلاك المحلي. وقد بلغ الإنتاج في العام 2003م حوالي 61096 ألف طن. هنالك عدة شركات وافراد يعملون في هذا المجال مثل شركة الملح السودانية باعبود وملاحة السجون وغيرها. 

*العطـرون: *

عبارة عن كربونات الصوديوم (رماد الصودا) وهو بصورة عامة يوجد في مناطق متفرقة من شمال غرب السودان بولاية شمال دار فور في مناطق العطرون – السلم، الدليبة – والنخيل وغيرها. 
وتأتي أهمية العطرون لدخوله في كثير من الصناعات مثل الصناعات الكيميائية غير العضوية – وصناعة الزجاج وصناعة الصابون وصناعة الصودا الكاوية. تم تصدير كميات منه إلى كل من مصر واليمن خلال السنوات السابقة. 

*الرخام والجرانيت: *

توجد هذه الخامات بمناطق مختلفة بالبلاد مثال ذلك البحر الأحمر وكسلا والقضارف (شرق السودان) أما في وسط السودان فيوجد رخام بمناطق بربر وعطبرة، ويوجد الجرانيت في السبلوقة بولاية الخرطوم وبجبال النوبة وغيرها. وتأتي أهمية الرخام والجرانيت لدخولهما كأحجار للزينة والبناء، كما يعتبر الرخام المكون الأساسي لصناعة الأسمنت وصناعة الجير وقد تم تصدير كل من الرخام والجرانيت إلى بلجيكا ومصر والأردن، ولبنان وغيرها.
وهنالك العديد من الشركات التي تعمل في مجال الرخام والجرانيت للزينة منها: 
1. شركة أمتكو للتعدين (البحر الأحمر).
2. شركة مكاوي للرخام والجرانيت والمزايكو.
3. الشركة السودانية الأردنية.
4. شركة المسرة لمنتجات الأسمنت.
5. شركة الحجر والرخام.

* الحديد:*
هذا الراسب البطروخى يوجد مصاحبا للحجر الرملى النوبى الذى يغطى مساحة 900 كم مربع والذى توجد له امتدادات حتى منطقة ابوحمد وبصورة متقطعة حتى شندى . ويغطى أغلب مناطق الحجر الرملى النوبى ومن حيث التكوين يعتبر مصاحبا له وهو صخر صلب متأثر بالمحاليل الحرمائية فى بعض مناطقه خصوصا فى الغرب حيث تتواجد بعض الصخور الجرانيتية .وتقع منطقة المعدن بين خطى طول 00` 22ْ – 4` 21ْ شمالا وخطى عرض 45` 31ْ – 15` 31ْ شرقا. ولقد تم تقسيم الخام الى ثلاثة انواع حسب اللون وهى : الخام الاسود وهو يغطى غالبية منطقة الحجر الرملى النوبى ، الخام الاحمر وهو الاكثر تركيزا ، والخام البنى وهو متوسط تركيز النوعين الآخرين.
​


----------



## تولين (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## ود الغابه (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
أجزيت خيراً 
ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## mining engineering (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بوكا واتمني الاستفاد للجميع


----------



## عماد جودة (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ممتاز جداااا هذة معلومات قيمة جدا كنت ابحث عنها ولكن ارجو معلومات اكثر وتكون بأفاضة . وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء عرفه يوسف (13 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل منطقة كردفان غنيه بالنحاس لقد وصلنا دراسة جدوى بذلك ونريد التاكد من ذلك قبل نستثمر مبالغ فى هذا المجال الجديد علينا وماهى قيمة التكلفة النهائية إن وجد نحاس فى تلك المنطقه 

شكرا لك


----------



## jak88 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور


----------

